# Need a new filter housing



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

need a new filter housing for my Graco Ultra + 1000 "the money maker".

OR do you guys know where they sale the flat o-ring seal kits? That delran/plastic/vinyl type orings that sit down in the grooves for mating surfaces?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Usually SW or any pump repair shop will carry these Nate. If not, you may have to order them. Do yourself a favor and keep an extra on hand. Due to the housing being removed for every flushing and cleaning, these will have the most possiblity of being damaged.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah wolf but my pump is no longer made. I took the piece in and they were nothing but ???? so I dunno. There is a guy here in town that is the pump/powerwasher guru and has most any parts. Only problem he is way up in the city.. Just don't want to have to take the time to go clear up there and back. I would rather mail order a new unit (hell even used but in good shape) than to go up there.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Contact Graco directly - hopefully you'll have some luck. The manifold itself isn't real cheap.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I probably should'nt even be talking about stuff I know not of! But here is where I go if Rob can't get what he needs from SW. 
Spraymall


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nate what do you need the plastic housing that the manifold filter goes on or over? You should do as wolf says and contact Graco, or PM mr.Fixit as he might have one in his shop to sell you. The manifold design did not change a whole lot on those pumps except for size anyways, untill they started making them built in rather than attachment. You could buy a whole used/refurbished manifold for between 40-80 dollars which is kind of over kill unless yours is rusting out or something.

Edit: 
I just read the OP again and you are looking for the manifold or the o-ring not the sleeve housing. Same advice though.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Graco partnumber for the o-ring is 104361.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

paintpro08 said:


> Graco partnumber for the o-ring is 104361.


You could buy that part # on ebay right now for 5.00 with free shipping.

Manifold o-ring


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey thanks guys. I will have to get some pics. The unit it's self would be nice to replace. The purge section of it is blown I am afraid to say. It leaks like a siv and the top section that screws into the actual housing, the o-ring (flat white delran) won't hold a seal. Also I did try to file down the very end to get it flat and possibly seal.. did not work.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe you can check Bedford, they also have a replacement filter housing assy for the Ultra 1000.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

214-570 complete filter housing assembly......$100....ouchie


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> You could buy that part # on ebay right now for 5.00 with free shipping.
> 
> Manifold o-ring


I dont know how people do this and make money....my cost on that is $5.49. I wouldnt buy something, sell it for a loss, AND pay for shipping too.....I just dont get it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I dont know how people do this and make money....my cost on that is $5.49. I wouldnt buy something, sell it for a loss, AND pay for shipping too.....I just dont get it


Well you could buy them from him and make .49 cents more a sale. :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Well you could buy them from him and make .49 cents more a sale. :whistling2:


I dont trust too much on ebay. Myself and others I know have been burned before. Theres some good stuff there for sure, but me personally, I'll buy from a store. Besides, when I want something, I want it now....Buy it now doesnt mean get it now lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I dont trust too much on ebay. Myself and others I know have been burned before. Theres some good stuff there for sure, but me personally, I'll buy from a store. Besides, when I want something, I want it now....Buy it now doesnt mean get it now lol


I hear ya, I was just busting your chops.


----------

